# need some help



## fathead (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok so new here ty for all info from reading so far. I'm starting a indoor garden for the 1st time in yrs need some one to look over my idea. 5 five gal smart pots rabbit hill  farm organic soil has furts and mutes in it. I'm going to use 6 clf lights high watt and lumens of course and build my own tent with a induct fan at bottom and exhast at top. I need to know what light cycle I need to use high for seed in,beg and flower I appreciate all help.


----------



## fathead (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok so new here ty for all info from reading so far. I'm starting a indoor garden for the 1st time in yrs need some one to look over my idea. 5 five gal smart pots rabbit hill  farm organic soil has furts and mutes in it. I'm going to use 6 clf lights high watt and lumens of course and build my own tent with a induct fan at bottom and exhast at top. I need to know what light cycle I need to use high for seed in,beg and flower I appreciate all help.


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 24, 2012)

24/0 seed 24/0 or 18/6 veg..12/12 bud


----------



## Locked (Apr 24, 2012)

I run 24-0 for seedlings and vegging, and 12-12 for flower....


----------



## Locked (Apr 24, 2012)

This question was answered in your other thread....


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 24, 2012)

24/0 until flower, then 12/12.  Unless you are growing autos in which case it is 24/0 the entire life cycle.

Good luck!

-SSF


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 24, 2012)

Yu say yer going to build yer own tent and use 6 high output CFLs to light it? How big are you planning to build yer tent and how much bud you looking to get? 

Let me be the first to say that while CFL lighting will work to grow MJ, its not the most efficient lighting for producing quality bud. However big you are going to make yer tent, you need to have a minimum of 3000lumens per sqft for veg and 5000lumens per sqft for flowering. As floros don't have good  penetration, you will see the plants stretch out bad as they reach for the light energy that they need to grow and produce. You will end up haveing toadd extra lighting as the plants grow so that you can keep strong light all around the plants. This will create heat problems as CFL tend to produce a lot of heat.

I would recommend that you use T5HO lights for vegging as they are more efficient and then switch to HPS lights for flowering.

I also recommend that you get a good quality centrifugal fan and connect it to the exaust(at the top of the tent) to pull the heat out of the room and allow cool, fresh air to be pulled in passively(at the bottom of the tent).

I am not a soil guy but I am happey to help you in any way I can, just ask. You can also PM me if you want to talk directly to me.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2012)

You want to do all this work and use CFLs??????????????

:doh:


----------



## Locked (Apr 24, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> You want to do all this work and use CFLs??????????????
> 
> :doh:




Yeah that's what I was thinking myself but didn't want the CFL Mafia to come break my legs for dissing CFL's.


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 24, 2012)

CFL'S are a waste of good energy


----------



## fathead (Apr 24, 2012)

Well not alot of money to throw up for lighting and I was not to sure about the size of the tent probly around 5 ft tall and and 4x6 and moving the lights up as they grow. Plus need to keep my energy bill down any suggestion


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2012)

4x6=24 sq feet

6 CFLs @ 4500lumens is 27,000 lumens this is just over 1,000 lum/sq.ft. Your plants will cost you more money to grow then it would be to just go buy some weed. 


To properly light that area you will need 30 CFLs. 




Best suggestion ever -----------> get a 400 watt HPS "Budget Grow light" from HTG SUPPLY and get a 4x4 tent


----------



## Locked (Apr 24, 2012)

Fathead you need 3000 lumens a sqr foot in veg and 5000 a sqr foot in flower....those are minimums. You will spend more money in the long run trying to use CFL's. Listen to OG...budget 400w HPS will do you much better. 
Growing MJ ain't cheap...money has to be put into lights and ventilation. Those are usually the most costly but also the most important. Jmo


----------



## fathead (Apr 24, 2012)

If im gonna drop some $$$  would this be a good light system hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-Ultimate-400w-HPS-&-MH-Grow-Light.asp


----------



## Coho (Apr 24, 2012)

Make it tall as you can say 7 ft. You will thank me later.


----------



## Locked (Apr 24, 2012)

Fathead that is the 400w setup I hve....no frills but it does the job well. It was my first HPS setup. I graduated to a 600w digital ballast setup with a cool tube. Let me cruise eBay real quick and see if I see any better deals.


----------



## fathead (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok thanks for the help hamster I really appreciate it as this is my diet real indoor. Most have been outdoor let mother nature do her thing.


----------



## Locked (Apr 24, 2012)

eBay has a 600w HPS, cool tube, digi ballast 188 shipped.

    ebay.com/itm/600w-600-watt-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-System-Set-Premium-Kit-/160643087402?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item256712fc2a#ht_6058wt_1242


----------



## Locked (Apr 24, 2012)

I saw a cpl 400W setups like the one at HTGsupply for as low as 137 shipped.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 24, 2012)

This is one hobby where you just can't skimp on the basics....lights, vent and nutes (even genetics, really)...do it right the first time so you don't have to start over after a likely disappointing harvest. I'd bet most on here have equipment we wished we'd never thrown money away on, I know I do.


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 25, 2012)

_*Yo Ho Ho N,

   Ebay dude, or maybe craigs list. I picked up a great 600 watt Hps, and got a metal halide thrown in for good measure. A 6" vented at both ends hood w/ safety glass all for $75.00 bucks. You gots to hunt around if you is po like me...LOL

 Just my $0.02

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna:cool2:
*_


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2012)

It is probably going to cost at least $500 (minimum) to set up a 4 x 6 space to minimum standards--and that is if you can find good buys and do are a DIYer.  IMO, a 4 x 6 space requires a 1000W light.  If you do not have that to spend, you really need to consider going smaller with everything.  Inadequate light WILL result in light airy buds, plants that stretch, and a poor yield.  Lumen for lumen, CFLs use about twice the electricity and put out weaker light.  You absolutely want a HPS for flowering.  Adequate ventilation is almost as important as your lighting.  You are going to need a centrifuge type fan in the 450cfm range to keep things cool, ducting, and a speed controller.  I would not even consider a hood that was not air coolable.  There are misc things that you need that will add some bucks--timers, thermometers, environmental controls, etc.  *Consider how much money you have to spend on this project and plan your space accordingly.*


----------



## fathead (Apr 25, 2012)

Do the 400watt setups use a major ####ton of power to run my electric company charges out the waszoi


----------



## getnasty (Apr 25, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> This is one hobby where you just can't skimp on the basics....lights, vent and nutes (even genetics, really)...do it right the first time so you don't have to start over after a likely disappointing harvest. I'd bet most on here have equipment we wished we'd never thrown money away on, I know I do.


I wish i'd saved the initial $280 investment and bought the ballast, hood, and reflector that I have now.
 And nutes to boot! Lol. Can't complain though; lesson learned. And I have one beautiful, bodacious female starting to flower.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2012)

fathead said:
			
		

> Do the 400watt setups use a major ####ton of power to run my electric company charges out the waszoi



A 400W is good for about 9 sq ft.  It uses 400W (actually a bit more).  You can figure out how much it will cost you to run if you know how much you pay per kilowatt.  You will needs fans.  Don't forget to add that wattage.  CFLs would cost about twice as much for the same lumens.

However, my original question still stands...how much money do you have to spend on this project?


----------



## fathead (Apr 25, 2012)

Well its up in the air  on how much me nd the wife have for this grow probly some where's around 400 total with soil smart pots and lights fans


----------



## fathead (Apr 25, 2012)

Well its up in the air  on how much me nd the wife have for this grow probly some where's around 400 total with soil smart pots and lights fans 
and sry I didn't answer your ?sooner


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 26, 2012)

With an initial investment of $400 you're WELL on your way and can easily grow a couple little ladies.


----------



## Menimeth (Apr 26, 2012)

$400 dollars will get you most of the major items you will need if you shop smart. I paid $130 for a 400w setup on amazon, w/hangers, wing type reflector, 1 HPS blub, 1MH blub, timer, and the digital ballast, all with free shipping. I liked it so much I got anouther one so I could veg and flower at the same time. Using the two lights and all of the fans and timers each set up requires, has only raised my elect. bill by $40 a month, which is better than spending $200 plus each month buying smoke


----------



## fathead (Apr 26, 2012)

Well im not growing for my personal use.i don't actually smoke anymore growing for mm users. And I have found some good deals on the 400watt set up I will probably start grow the 1st weekend of June. I'll post pics of set up after that thank yall for the help and any other post will be appreciated


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 26, 2012)

IMO, you should absolutely get a reflector that you can air cool.  And make sure that you do not build a space too large for you to adequately light.  A 400W is good for about 9 sq ft.  Be on the lookout for a centrifuge type fan like Vortex, Eclipse, Can, etc. which you are are going to HAVE to have.  You might also need some kind of A/C into your space depending on your climate.

I also recommend having your space all set up and dialed in prior to popping any seeds.  I see that you say that you are growing for mm users.  How many?  Keep in mind that a  400W is only going to produce x number of grams--when you are starting out, you will probably only harvest 6-8 ounces every 4 to 5 months---is that going to be enough?  I know that that amount would not supply even me.  

What strain are you planning on growing?


----------



## fathead (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok just one more ?. Say I wanna grow mass lbs can anyone tell me what annd where I can buy the entire set up for decent price. Using soil. How many plants and as for plant type not sure yet open for suggestions and where to get them. I want to stay with the 5gal smart pots though. I know theres 100% full proof but would love info from all


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 26, 2012)

If you're growing for MM users and not for yourself, definitely do not skimp on anything.

the 5 gal pots are perfect size, but How many people are you planning on supplying for with just 1 400 watt setup?


----------



## fathead (Apr 26, 2012)

2 of my family


----------



## fathead (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok would this be the best bang for buck I think I can drop the money need for thus does anyone have this hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-1000w-Large-Grow-Tent-Kit.asp


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 26, 2012)

fathead said:
			
		

> Ok just one more ?. Say I wanna grow mass lbs can anyone tell me what annd where I can buy the entire set up for decent price. Using soil. How many plants and as for plant type not sure yet open for suggestions and where to get them. I want to stay with the 5gal smart pots though. I know theres 100% full proof but would love info from all



Every setup and situation is different.  I know of no where that you can just go buy a good "package deal".  First of all, most are horribly overpriced--if you buy "ala carte" you can save bundles.  Some people need humidifiers, some need dehumidifiers, some want CO2, some don,t. some have tall spaces, some have short spaces, some want a separate vegging space (something I highly recommend), etc, etc.  

Lighting needs are figured by lumens per sq ft.  You want a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq ft and 5000 for flowering.  Everything else from there is largely dependent on your climate and where your space is--ventilation, cooling, heating, humidity, etc.  We can advise, but we need real specifics.  In addition, there is a learning curve to this "hobby".  It is going to take several grows before you get a decent handle on things.  There is a lot more to it than simply putting a seed into dirt and providing light and food.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 26, 2012)

We were typing at the same time.

This is my thinking on the HTG package--too expensive.

The tent is only 21 sq ft.
I would highly recommend that you upgrade to an air coolable reflector.
The inline duct fan they are selling with this package is almost useless and will not begin to do the job.  For a 1000W, you are going to need something like a 448 cfm centrifuge type exhaust fan and ducting.  Something like this:    
hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-6in-High-Velocity-Inline-Fan.asp          (change the hXXp to http)
The hangers that come with the package are not very good.

Shop around--check out e-bay and Amazon and any other sources you can think of.


----------



## fathead (Apr 26, 2012)

Well one of my boys back home just hmu about a grow store back home in going to check it out on the 1 Jun and ill post it here thanks yall


----------

